Ask HN: How did you know it was time to quit your job and start your business? - jcroll
======
josh_carterPDX
For me it was important that there was no gap in my income since I have a
family, but you may want to get feedback from others to ensure you're on the
right track. Maybe even get one paying customer to ensure you can validate the
business. The best validation of an idea is that someone is willing to pay for
it.

------
artur_makly
When you saw yourself in the mirror..and couldn't stop smiling.

